# Abspielsoftware für Party



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

Morgen liebe Forengemeinde 

Ich hätt da mal folgende Frage:

Sylvester wollen wir hie eine Party steigen lassen. Music kommt dann über Verstärker aus dem Laptop. Was ich nun wissen wollte, womit spiel ich das am besten ab ohne dass sich Jemand darum kümmern muss?
Ist da Winamp das Maß aller Dinge oder gibts was professionelleres? Muss auch nicht kostenlos sein.

Und wenn ich gerade mal hier bin ... 
Würd mich gern als DJ probieren und ein wenig mixen. Könnt Ihr Software empfehlen in der ich mit MP3's arbeiten kann ohne großartig erst konvertieren zu müssen?

Danke, Eure Romana ;-)


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

Da hätten wir einmal Atomix MP3 und dann noch eine (etwas kostspieligere) Alternative nämlich Traktor DJ Studio von Native Instruments.

Such einfach mal in Google danach, wirst schon fündig werden


----------



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

schnell schnell  

Danke. Hab mir jetzt mal die Demo zu TRAKTOR DJ Studio 2 runtergeladen. Sieht ja schonmal toll aus. Wenn das gut funktioniert kauf ich mir das.

... wie gesagt, Danke ;-)


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

Schau dir aber ruhig auch nochmal Atomix an, ob das nicht eventuell reicht. Weil der gute Traktor haut einem eventuell ganz schöne Löcher in die Geldbörse.


----------



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

Geld spielt da eigentlich keine Rolle


----------



## Zorck (16. Dezember 2003)

Wenn es nicht unbeding kostenlos sein muss, gibt es da auch noch "BPM Studio".
Ist nen professionelles DJ-Programm und soll von vielen DJs verwendet werden.

Genaueres kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen. Hab aber nen Kumpel der damir  "auflegt" und recht zufrieden ist. Da gibts bestimmt auch Demos zum kostenlosen Download. Musst du einfach mal schaun!

Viel Glück!


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

@Romana:
Sollte es so sein, wie ich es ahne, dann unterstehe dich irgendentwas in dieser Art und weise jemals wieder näher auszuführen. 
Es könnten unangenehme Missverständnisse aufkommen.
Danke


----------



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Sollte es so sein, wie ich es ahne, dann unterstehe dich irgendentwas in dieser Art und weise jemals wieder näher auszuführen.
> Es könnten unangenehme Missverständnisse aufkommen.
> Danke *



Galt dies jetzt mir?


----------



## Zorck (16. Dezember 2003)

@Tim
Du meinst bestimmt das Ding mit den kostenlosen Demos, oder? Wenn ja, ahnst du vollkommen falsch. Ich meinte ganz einfach, dass sie sich eine Demo anschauen soll, bevor sie viel Geld in dieses Programm investiert.

Sorry wenn es da zu Mißverständnissen kommen kann, aber ich hab es wirklich nur so gemeint, wie ich es gesagt habe, ohne jegliche Hintergedanken.


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

War an Romana gerichtet und sollte freundlich ausgedrückt heissen, dass wenn hier ein "Ich saug mir das mal" oder "Via &lt; hier beliebiges Filesharingtool einsetzen &gt; bekommt man doch alles" auftaucht, der Spaß an dem Forum schneller vergangen wäre, als er aufkommen kann 
Will wirklich niemandem was unterstellen, aber wenn da so aus der Pistole geschossen kommt "Geld spielt keine Rolle" dann macht man sich schon Gedanken, bei Programmen, die mehrere 100 € kosten


----------



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

Moment mal  

Hat jeder hier im Forum die Sachen geklaut? Nein?

Ich hab nicht vor irgendetwas zu klauen!  

Ich hab mir die Demo runtergeladen und schau mir die zusammen mit meinem Freund an. Wenn der sagt ok, wirds gekauft.
Sicher sind wir keine Millionäre, aber doch ganz gut betucht. Also kann ich auch ein paar hundert Euro ausgeben.

Vermutet Ihr hier hinter jedem neuen User gleich einen Verbrecher?


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

Also ich empfehle auch entweder BPM Studio, oder den Traktor DJ

Meiner Meinung nach ist der BPM Studio der leichter zu bedienende "Auflegekasten"


ZUR ILLEGELEN ANSPIELUNG:

Ich finde auch das man nicht einfach denken soll, dass sich der jenige das gleich runtersaugt aus dem Netz. Sicherlich gibt es den einen oder anderen der das macht, aber es gibt auch die ehrlichen Leute.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn man's Geld hat, dann kann man damit ruhig auch ein bisschen angeben im Internet. ZB.: Ich selbst habe auch Freunde welche von Diplomaten die Kinder sind - na Bumm - wenn ich nur davon träume.

Da spielt so ein "kleines" Programm wie BPM Studio Pro gar keine Rolle! :sad: 

und wenn's die nicht gäbe, dann gäbe es auch nicht soviele bezahlte Runden Cola-Rum.


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

Habe mich bereits per PN bei Romana entschuldigt, aber möchte auch hier kurz offenlegen, warum ich so reagiert habe.

Es handelte sich um eine neue Userin (oder doch User ? - Bitte um Klärung, damit ich das in Zukunft richtig machen kann ), über den keine weiteren Informationen ersichtlich waren undda ich verhinden wollte, dass ein neuer User direkt im zweiten Post kräftig auf die Nase fällt und mit Nutzungsregeln und Co kollidiert, dachte ich mir, weise ich mal dezent darauf hin. Hat leider nicht so ganz geklappt 

Hoffe damit ist die Sache geklärt und wir können wieder zu objektiveren Dingen kommen


----------



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

will doch nicht angeben  

Mal im Ernst, ich wollt nur was vernünftiges haben. Denn jeder der schon mal ne Aldi-Jeans gekauft hat, weiss dass Qualität seinen Preis hat  

Nebenbei bemerkt, bevor hier im Forum Schläge auf mich eingehen, auch wir kaufen gelegentlich bei Aldi.


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Romana _
> *  will doch nicht angeben
> 
> Mal im Ernst, ich wollt nur was vernünftiges haben. Denn jeder der schon mal ne Aldi-Jeans gekauft hat, weiss dass Qualität seinen Preis hat
> ...



Is schon gut Romana... du hast jetzt ganz dezent darauf hingewiesen das'd reich bist.

  

@Tim: Ich denke sie sollte eine Frau sein, da sie sonst nicht geschrieben hätte das sie ihren Freund fragt.
UND: Du hast schon recht, ich kenne das aus anderen Foren im Internet. und tutorials.de sollte halt ein möglichst 100%ig "legales" Forum sein.


----------



## Romana (16. Dezember 2003)

Alles klar  

@Tim: Entschuldigung angenommen   
Wenn ich es erworben habe poste ich hier auch den Kaufbeleg  

Gruß Romi (die weibliche) 

Kleine Ergänzung:
Romana ist mein wirklicher Vorname.


----------



## Tim C. (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von josDesign _
> *@Tim: Ich denke sie sollte eine Frau sein, da sie sonst nicht geschrieben hätte das sie ihren Freund fragt.*


Dachte zuerst auch, dass als Grund reichen würde, aber dann habe ich darüber nachgedacht, dass es auch Männer gibt, die ihre "Kumpels" Freunde nennen ? Naja und da wars mir einfach zu "riskant" irgendwas behauptet in den Raum zu stellen.

Naja warten wir die Auflösung ab.


----------



## Nemesiso (24. Dezember 2003)

*Frage*

He, wenn ihr hier so viel über Traktor redet, dann könnt ihr mir bestimmt helfen.
Ich habe mir das gerade zu Weihnachten geleistet. Aber diese lütte Beschreibung is ja das allerletzte. Gibt es irgendwo im Internet eine Erklärung zu den ganzen Funktionen? Ich gucke wie ein Schwein in das Uhrwerk und die Masse an Möglichkeiten haut einen schier um. Wie bekomme ich es zum Beispiel hin, dass meine Titel wirklich den Beat übereinander haben? Mit dieser BPM - Einstellung  es jedenfalls nicht.

Dankbar für Hilfe. Ur Nemesis


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Juli 2004)

Nemesiso  ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu Spät für dich, bin grade so  im Forum amstöbern und hab den thread gefunden.

Bezüglich Traktor DJ Studio kannst du 
http://www.dancingnation.de nachfragen da sind einige bei die damit arbeiten.

KLICK

und hier 
Beatsyncronisation 


Ich hoffe dir irgend wie noch Geholfen zu haben.


MFG:


----------

